# My "traincase"



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

Or, more accurately, my toolbox. I outgrew my train case many moons ago so I upgraded to a lockable toolbox







My pigments and paints





My fluidlines





My lip products





My premade palettes, paint pots, mascaras, eyeshadows not depotted and tools





My eyeliners and mascaras (mainly colored)





My blushes and skinfinishes





My depotted shadows





My drawer of randomness


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

great collection. uve got so many lipglasses!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_great collection. uve got so many lipglasses!_

 
Thanks! Those are the 53 that I could find. I think I've got a dozen or so more in various purses, diaper bags, cars etc.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow... So many pretty things...


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

nice collection and very organized!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 2, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been dying to see this since last summer!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I've been dying to see this since last summer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I've been meaning to take updated pics of this stuff for ages. I suck!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

I still need to appropriately catalogue all of my stuff.


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2008)

great stuff! love your blusher collection!


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 2, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 2, 2008)

You have such a stunning collection!!  I so want to steal all your blushes, lippies, brushes, well, basically all of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love how you can have everything spread out in one layer, instead of piled on top of each other!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2008)

Great collection and what an awesome storage device!!


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 2, 2008)

ohhh what i would do to have a collection as amazing as this...
=] the lipglasses! ahhh...they get me.


----------



## ahamoments (Apr 2, 2008)

That is a great collection! Where did you get your toolbox and may I ask how much it is? My traincase is running out of room! I need something compartmentalized like your toobox!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 2, 2008)

I ADORE toolboxes for storing make up (or jewelry, but y'know). This may have to do with the fact that I also love tools. Hmmm. Still: beautiful!


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice collection and I really like the idea of keeping your precious makeup in a lockable toolbox


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ahamoments* 

 
_That is a great collection! Where did you get your toolbox and may I ask how much it is? My traincase is running out of room! I need something compartmentalized like your toobox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it at Home Depot. I spent around 100 bucks. The good thing about that particular brand is that I can add another set of drawers if I need, by stacking that one on top.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Star Violet** 

 
_Nice collection and I really like the idea of keeping your precious makeup in a lockable toolbox
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've got a 3 1/2 year old and a 5 year old that loooooooove to get their little hands on my makeup. They aren't allowed in unsupervised, but only a lock can guarantee they won't get in there when I'm not watching.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 3, 2008)

great collection!  i looove your toolbox.. i've been searching for a new traincase & this looks even better than "real" ones i've seen online


----------



## liv (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice collection!  Ooh, what Stila palette is that?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Nice collection!  Ooh, what Stila palette is that?_

 
Which one? The one in the last pic on the left? With the girl swinging? That's the Creme Bouquet Look Book.


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 3, 2008)

I love your collection. I saw your "traincase" on HomeDepot.com and here's the link-up. 

Husky 27 in. Chest - 6 Drawer - 92-2715-6BKN at The Home Depot


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice collection and great idea for the storage!


----------



## duckduck (Apr 4, 2008)

HELL YES! I am so glad I am not the only person to look at a Craftsman/Snap-on/Husky tool case and think "wow, that would make some damn nice m/u storage..." I love that you did it - I think my next storage is going to have to be one of these.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 4, 2008)

loving the toolbox, you have a great collection!


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 4, 2008)

ohhh great idea..now i want one!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 4, 2008)

I love it!!! thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## mustardgirl (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Such an awesome idea and I'm sure esp. because it's a Husky that it will be durable for a long long time.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 20, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## xokolat (Apr 20, 2008)

i love you collection and i love more the case


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 20, 2008)

Great organizing!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 20, 2008)

wow nice collection. I have 2 traincases that I out grew as well. Are these tool boxes portable?


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice collection lot's of nice things there


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow... great collection.  Love the l/g and blushes.  The storage idea is brilliant.  I will soon be needing one of those.  I am sooo running out of room with mine.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_wow nice collection. I have 2 traincases that I out grew as well. Are these tool boxes portable?_

 
That is the only downside. I cannot pick that thing up when all of my makeup is in it. I have to get DH to move it. If I'm going out of town, I have to pick and choose what to take in my old traincase.


----------



## lizziefishie (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, your lippie collection is impressive! All of your stuff is so organized and neat, I love how absolutely everything has a little place of its own.


----------



## concertina (Jun 10, 2008)

That is genius!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 10, 2008)

Great collection!

I love that toolbox, it holds so much; I’m definitely going to look into that one.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_I love your collection. I saw your "traincase" on HomeDepot.com and here's the link-up. 

Husky 27 in. Chest - 6 Drawer - 92-2715-6BKN at The Home Depot_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_That is the only downside. I cannot pick that thing up when all of my makeup is in it. I have to get DH to move it. If I'm going out of town, I have to pick and choose what to take in my old traincase._

 
Ouch, 50 pounds...
I still want 1 lol so nice


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great collection I love your tool box!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 11, 2008)

great collection, nice stuff


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

I love all of the lipglasses!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 2, 2009)

I decided it was time for a yearly organization and straightening of the toolbox, so I took some updates pics for my records. 

Click for the larger pics.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy crap, that's awesome!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Feb 4, 2009)

this my friend is amazing!!!!


----------



## Lapis (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohh I was going to ask where the updated pics were, then I get to the 2nd page and see that you've got them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sweet collection


----------



## blu3 (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW! i could only dream of having a collection like that


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Lookin' good, girl!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

This is heavy duty stuff we are dealing with here,lol! 

i love your style, thanks for sharing


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 8, 2009)

I love your idea of using a toolbox as makeup storage! It looks really nice and sleek that way =)


----------

